# Frage zur Bearbeitung von Postings



## biggi (16 Juli 2006)

Hallo Heiko, 
eine Frage, warum kann ich nicht meine eigenen Beiträge bearbeiten?
Könntest Du mir erklären, was damit gemeint ist. "Es ist Ihnen nicht erlaubt......"
Warum kann ich nicht direkt eine private Nachricht senden, und auch nicht die
Benutzerliste ansehen?
Danke für die Antwort. 
Gruß Biggi


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage zur Berbeitung von Postings*



			
				biggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko,
> eine Frage, warum kann ich nicht meine eigenen Beiträge bearbeiten?
> Könntest Du mir erklären, was damit gemeint ist. "Es ist Ihnen nicht erlaubt......"
> Warum kann ich nicht direkt eine private Nachricht senden, und auch nicht die
> ...


Neue Benutzer sind in der Funktionalität etwas beschränkt.
Sobald Du eine bestimmte Beitragszahl übersteigst und eine gewissen Zeit Mitglied bist werden genau die von Dir bemerkten Einschränkungen deaktiviert.


----------



## mastino13 (8 August 2006)

*AW: Frage zur Berbeitung von Postings*

Hallo Heiko,

der Beitrag zu .....heute.com wurde von Ihnen oder vom Kollegen zensiert. Der von mir geschriebene Nachtrag zu diesem Thred wurde mit dem Ersten dann konfisziert.

Ich meine, man sollte dann wenigstens eine Kurznachricht erhalten.

Mastino


----------



## Heiko (8 August 2006)

*AW: Frage zur Berbeitung von Postings*



			
				mastino13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> der Beitrag zu .....heute.com wurde von Ihnen oder vom Kollegen zensiert. Der von mir geschriebene Nachtrag zu diesem Thred wurde mit dem Ersten dann konfisziert.
> 
> ...


Das wird voraussichtlich in der kommenden Version der Forensoftware so sein.
Momentan wäre das nur manuell möglich und dazu fehlt einfach die Zeit.


----------

